# Legends of Rock Festival - Colegio Carrion - San Javier, Spain



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

Just thought I'd let any rock fans out there know that Tygers of Pan Tang are playing in San Javier on 14th August 2010.....:clap2:

It's just typical......we'll be in Santander that day so it's unlikely we'll get back in time (as we planned to stay over in Zaragosa.....but then again you never know......


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

JazII said:


> Just thought I'd let any rock fans out there know that Tygers of Pan Tang are playing in San Javier on 14th August 2010.....:clap2:
> 
> We're going to be in Santander so it's unlikely we'll get back in time (as we planned to stay over in Zaragosa.....but then again you never know......



Is Owdoggy gonna be making a guest appearance, with his new song????

Jo xxx


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

jojo said:


> Is Owdoggy gonna be making a guest appearance, with his new song????
> 
> Jo xxx


It's a good song so he could do....:clap2:


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

JazII said:


> Just thought I'd let any rock fans out there know that Tygers of Pan Tang are playing in San Javier on 14th August 2010.....:clap2:
> 
> It's just typical......we'll be in Santander that day so it's unlikely we'll get back in time (as we planned to stay over in Zaragosa.....but then again you never know......


We're going to Bilbao this summer, where Rammstein, Paul Weller, Pearl Jam, Alice in Chains, Faith no more amongst others are performing


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> We're going to Bilbao this summer, where Rammstein, Paul Weller, Pearl Jam, Alice in Chains, Faith no more amongst others are performing


I love Faith No More and my OH loves Rammstein, when are they playing?


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> Is Owdoggy gonna be making a guest appearance, with his new song????
> 
> Jo xxx


Already have ....... sort of. Many years ago they cancelled at Middlesbrough town hall and we took the gig.......... hell of a night!:clap2:



Doggy


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

owdoggy said:


> Already have ....... sort of. Many years ago they cancelled at Middlesbrough town hall and we took the gig.......... hell of a night!:clap2:
> 
> 
> 
> Doggy


You must have played on the same circuit as Excalibur and Quireboys, right?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

JazII said:


> I love Faith No More and my OH loves Rammstein, when are they playing?


Bilbao BBK Live 2010


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> Bilbao BBK Live 2010


Thanks


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

JazII said:


> You must have played on the same circuit as Excalibur and Quireboys, right?


Names don't ring any bells but I never knew much about the other bands. They were probably a level above us like the Tygers.



Doggy


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> We're going to Bilbao this summer, where Rammstein, Paul Weller, Pearl Jam, Alice in Chains, Faith no more amongst others are performing


And I have to cross the pond for a wedding. Phooey for friends on other continents. Enjoy!!!


----------

